# personal best outta loramie



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

round when da ravens got their 1st field goal i battled and landed a 15.6# channel..... beats my record at loramie by almost 2#....... gotta 6.9 and a couple 3# as well..... 16 BIG shaddz on 1st net toss! thowed a dozen back...... i musta done sumpin right today!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Whars da pic?????..Congrats.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go dip, ain't ya glad I give up my good spot to ya.

Bill


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a nice cat there dip. But ya had to use little billyd_fishlesses spot  What's up with that...........  ........DA KING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad 2 C u used da catnips tips & kaut won !!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome channel, My goal for next year is to beat my PB 13 with a 15, but that is just high hopes!


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have only fished there once for crappie no one was catching many though I caught one and seen a few others caught but did catch 18 inch channel on a jig anyways my buddy told me he heard there where blues in there is that true or what just wondering not many places nw to catch blues at


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

DIP!!!!!!

Nice Channel Guy & a BIG CONGRATS to go with the BIG FISH  .


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

for the record that wasn't my best channel by several pounds but was my best outta that lake. larry i doubt if there are blues in loramie as i've fished that lake from one end to the other for years and have never caught one. it seems that some recognize males as channels and the females with their much narrower heads as "blues". hay DA KING i wish billy gee WOULD find a spot so he would stop stealing mine!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

don't matter if I fish your spots or not as I don't catch the nice fish there anyway. Now, that I think about it, you only catch them when I am not there. hmmm

Bill


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dipster only catches fish when gee whiz aint thar???


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

seems to be the case jack. We will be fishing and I will leave and go home and the next day it's, I caught this right after....or...just as you were leaving... It seems those fish don't like me there. go figure.

bill


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Something seems a little " odd " about this  sounds like alot of hocus pocus crap going on there dip......... we all know little billy_gfishless is DA MAN when it comes to catchin Loramie cats...........  ..~**~


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Justv take me w/ you, & NEITHER if you will catch fish, my bad luck will run off on you.


----------

